# W8968 causing some troubles.



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

So a week ago I ordered W8968 from Flipkart. I got it on 1st of Nov. and installed it. That time I chose Quick Setup on 192.168.1.1 and it automatically configured in PPPoE mode for BSNL. Till yesterday it was running fine. 
Yesterday I noticed that my laptop (Windows 8.1) was on limited connectivity (connected to W8968 via Ethernet). Then I checked the lights on modem, everything was OK, the DSL led was up and so was the Internet led.
I thought it was some small problem with my laptop so I reset the network adapter on my laptop but still I was in limited connectivity. I tried logging into 192.168.1.1 but the page didn't open. I tried logging using my phone(android, wifi) but it seemed that my modem wasn't responding (kinda hanged). So i pressed the WiFi button on my modem to check it the controls on my modem are responding or not. It didn't respond. So i restarted it and everything was fine for half an hour and then the same thing happened. Limited connectivity. Modem not responding. Couldn't log into 192.168.1.1 from any of the connected devices. 

I'm on the latest firmware for W8968 - v2.0.

I'll be leaving tomorrow and I was thinking about fixing it before that.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd suggest you to diagnose the Internet connection first instead of considering that W8968 has some issues.

Better configure the modem in Bridge Mode and connect to BSNL via Dialer (As BSNL guys used to configure) and keep using the internet and see if it's anything with the internet itself.

Limited Connectivity means that, it's connected to LAN but not to internet. But again, what makes more suspicious is your Router page doesn't opens up and Router hanged.


----------



## nipunb (Nov 6, 2013)

having the exact same problem as OP. ordered my w8968 from flipkart, using it for about a month, had no problems till yesterday.
I use wifi to connect to internet, the internet stops working on my laptop as well as my phone after every hour or so. The led's on the router are showing that the dsl and wifi are up and running, tried using the wifi button to turn on and off the wifi, but its unresponsive. The router page is not opening at all since yesterday, tried both the addresses, 192.168.1.1 & tplinkmodem.net. I'm also using bsnl broadband. I've to restart the modem, whenever it becomes unresponsive, which is very very frustrating...


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'd suggest you to diagnose the Internet connection first instead of considering that W8968 has some issues.


Checked with BSNL modem. Internet is OK.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Better configure the modem in Bridge Mode and connect to BSNL via Dialer (As BSNL guys used to configure) and keep using the internet and see if it's anything with the internet itself.


I'll leave tomorrow and my mom won't find it convenient to use a dialer on the PC and then use other net on other devices. So no bridge. It has to be PPPoE.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Limited Connectivity means that, it's connected to LAN but not to internet. But again, what makes more suspicious is your Router page doesn't opens up and Router hanged.


Limited connectivity things comes up after 30 - 45 mins of use, sometime 2-3 hrs also. But whats bothering me is that 192.168.1.1 doesn't open. Whats weird is that 192.168.1.1 still responds when I ping it in cmd but it doesn't open in browser. 
Thanks for reply.

I think this is the sequence of events-----
    1. Modem Restart, everything normal
    2. Modem stops responding to 192.168.1.1 in browser and physical buttons (except power ).
    3. After some time internet is gone and laptop shows Limited Connectivity. 
        Though DSL and Internet LED on the modem are still on.
    4. Modem Restart, everything normal (Goto event 2.)

Everything seems to be perfect after restarting the modem. I think there is something wrong with the latest firmware. 

@nipun, whats your hardware version and firmware version.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@nipun, Earlier I missed the "YESTERDAY" word in your reply. Why are we having similar problems since yesterday ?? Did some change in BSNL configuration cause this. Was your modem running fine before yesterday?


----------



## nipunb (Nov 6, 2013)

little said:


> @nipun, whats your hardware version and firmware version.



v2 with firmware 131011 (which is the latest version on tp-link website)
whats yours???



little said:


> @nipun, Earlier I missed the "YESTERDAY" word in your reply. Why are we having similar problems since yesterday ?? Did some change in BSNL configuration cause this. Was your modem running fine before yesterday?


I don't know man, but I don't think there's any problem on bsnl side, most probably, its the router thats messing things up..
1- the dsl lights on the router is up, which means that internet is woking and the router is connected to the internet
2- internet works well with other modems
3- even if internet is not working, we should be able to open the router page from our browser, but its not opening
4- the buttons on the router shouldn't be unresponsive, like it is now
Moreover, currently my laptop is connected to the router through wifi and internet is working well(still can't open router page though), but my phone and tablet is not able to connect to the wifi, both of them are stuck on "Obtaining IP Address" step...

I just looked at the tp-link support forums and it seems like other tp-link routers around the world also have the same exact problem, and strangely enough most people have reported this issue on 4 or 5 november...


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine is also v2 with latest firmware (131011).
There seems to be no problem with BSNL connection, the modem is acting weird.. :/ 
Sometimes my mobiles can't connect to the WiFi.
What do you think, is it a firmware problem or hardware problem?



nipunb said:


> v2 with firmware 131011 (which is the latest version on tp-link website)
> I just looked at the tp-link support forums and it seems like other tp-link routers around the world also have the same exact problem, and strangely enough most people have reported this issue on *4 or 5 november*...




They are coming....


----------



## nipunb (Nov 6, 2013)

little said:


> What do you think, is it a firmware problem or hardware problem?


so many routers having hardware problem all around the world, at the exact same time, is highly unlikely..
so, I think, it has to be a firmware issue, it just seems more logical to me...
but, I'm no expert, so don't take my word for it..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2013)

see if torrent software is running while having these issues.also disable any not needed features like IGMP.
source:My TD-W8968 has begun to freeze up. It starts with the webb interface being unavail.. - Page 2


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> see if torrent software is running while having these issues.also disable any not needed features like IGMP.
> source:My TD-W8968 has begun to freeze up. It starts with the webb interface being unavail.. - Page 2



Even without anything running, my router freezes up. 
I've already reinstalled my old BSNL WiFi modem as restarting the modem after every 30 mins is a PITA. I'm thinking about returning it, can it be returned to Flipkart under some 30-day thing ??


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey I too bought this modem on 1st November and have exactly same problem as u guys from last 2 days...I thought it might be BSNL but the router get hanged and after restart it works normally again....I have also connected it to bsnl broadband 

Now thats bit strange...soo many users getting same issue on same day...and no solution


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought this modem after much research and nothing of this sort came under my notice before buying the modem.

For the price we pay, this is a great modem but I suggest potential buyers to stay away from it till this problem is sorted out. Its not worth the trouble. And call it my bad luck or whatever, I have bought 2 of these, one for home and another for my dad's office. I'm not going to install it in my dad's office for the obvious reasons.



sujoyp said:


> Hey I too bought this modem on 1st November and have exactly same problem as u guys from last 2 days...I thought it might be BSNL but the router get hanged and after restart it works normally again....I have also connected it to bsnl broadband
> 
> Now thats bit strange...soo many users getting same issue on same day...and no solution



Are you on the latest firmware on V2?

Did anyone of us contacted TP-Link regarding this. This problem should be addressed by TP-Link. I hear their ass is ugly?? Any idea??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2013)

if you can return it to get another model then good but if not then have some patience as this issue should be fixed by a firmware update.also check with others which firmware is having this issue so if you do get a returned/new W8968 just don't update firmware to latest version if it is working fine on older firmware version.


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

The main problem is that I'll be leaving for my boarding school tomorrow and I have got only a few hours left to decide what to do with this modem. I am thinking about keeping it as I think that these problems will be fixed in upcoming updates. And I won't be home for next 3 to 4 months (maybe 5). And my parents don't even know what is a Modem-cum-Router. They just know that Wi-Fi = Internet. So if I leave it like this, it will cause a lot of problems for them in the next months. Hence I've reinstalled the BSNL modem and now I've to decide that what to do with this W8968. 

BTW can Flipkart take it back and return my pocket-money?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2013)

mine is also version 2...but on old firmware ...will upgrade and see if it fix it


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> mine is also version 2...but on old firmware ...will upgrade and see if it fix it



Upgrading to the latest firmware won't fix anything. I am on the latest firmware.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2013)

ooh ok...I have upgraded to latest firmware now


----------



## nipunb (Nov 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ooh ok...I have upgraded to latest firmware now


so,, did it fix or not??


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

nipunb said:


> so,, did it fix or not??


 I guess not.. 


My BSNL modem is working better, much better. 
Does anyone know that can W8968 can be configured as a repeater or not?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2013)

As all of you are facing the same problem and symptoms are same and also all of you are on BSNL, I guess it's some problem with BSNL. But what I really doubt is Router hangs.

I'm also using this router from around 5 - 6 Months but with Airtel BB, and not facing any issue like that.


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> As all of you are facing the same problem and symptoms are same and also all of you are on BSNL, I guess it's some problem with BSNL. *But what I really doubt is Router hangs.*
> 
> I'm also using this router from around 5 - 6 Months but with Airtel BB, and not facing any issue like that.



There is a guy on Airtel too, facing the same problems on the same model.
Now that I'm using my old BSNL WiFi modem and everything is perfectly normal (other than the range sucks and I can't forward port in PPPoE).
The main thing that is bothering me is that 192.168.1.1 doesn't open and the modem responds to ping in cmd till the buffer is low in value. As soon as I increase the buffer size then it stops responding to ping too.

Also the physical buttons cease to respond after some time.

EDIT : Here are some other things that I noticed. When the modem hangs, new devices can't connect to it either via LAN or WiFi but the devices that are already connected works well. When I try to connect a device via WiFi, it stucks at "Obtaining IP Address" and never proceeds. So I think that DHCP server of modem stopped working when the modem hangs. If I am correct this can be solved by disabling the DHCP and allotting different IPs to different MACs. But even if this worked remember that it won't fix the 192.168.1.1 issue

@krishnandu.sarkar
I guess you are using firmware 130217 on v1 hardware


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 6, 2013)

Good that I didnt get this model...
Thought of getting it for my home


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2013)

My Firmware version is 0.6.0 1.1 v0005.0 Build 120926 Rel.27100n and Hardware version is TD-W8968 v1 00000000

You guys all on V2?


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> My Firmware version is 0.6.0 1.1 v0005.0 Build 120926 Rel.27100n and Hardware version is TD-W8968 v1 00000000
> 
> You guys all on V2?



Yup, we all are on hardware version 2.
You have slightly outdated firmware, take a look here but if it is working fine now then I seriously don't recommend updating it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a solution (courtesy of kvsandeepreddy)

_reset your router.
connect to using ur default key
first go to wireless-- basic settings-- then change region to india..

then change ur ssid

put mode 11bgn mixed
channel auto
channel width auto

then manually config ur pppoe

disable everything related to usb settings._

I'm not sure but he is using it for 3 hours without any problems.


Try this also ---->

_Please try to disable :
"Enable Fullcone NAT:" & "Enable IGMP Proxy:"
under : Network -> WAN Settings -> WAN Service Setup -> Advance option._


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

yep!!  i think this i a prob with v2 of this model.

im on airtel broadband and im still facing the prob so prob with bsnl ruled out


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Good that I didnt get this model...
> Thought of getting it for my home



Which one did you get?



kvsandeepreddy said:


> yep!!  i think this i a prob with v2 of this model.



Some cases of v1 having the same problems are also reported.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2013)

^^OK thanks for clarification. So this is the problem with V2 firmware.

Did you guys updated recently or started facing the issue suddenly.

What I mean is, did you guys started facing the problem all of a sudden and you all had V2 from the very beginning or all these started only after upgrading to V2?

Either way, I think you all need to contact TP-Link. Unless they are releasing any firmware upgrade again there's no solution.


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

as previously quoted by little... ppl who r facing the prob try those steps...

dont forget to disable all the usb settings like media, storage, ftp, print.

after following those steps i m free from the prob from the past 4 to 5 hrs now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2013)

^^Well, thanks for all the help, I guess everyone who is facing the problem with the model, can have some relief with this trick.

But I suggest all of you facing the problem to post it here => Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Routers

I guess, that would make TP-Link notice about the issue. As soon as they notice they may start debugging and work out. If no of people replies, it'd support the truth of the issue.


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Did you guys updated recently or started facing the issue suddenly.
> What I mean is, did you guys started facing the problem all of a sudden and you all had V2 from the very beginning or all these started only after upgrading to V2?



*1st Nov*  - I got my modem on 1st, updated it to the latest firmware (130217), configured it and it was online.
*2nd Nov* - No suspicious activity detected.
*3rd Nov* -  I had to restart the modem once on this day.
*4th Nov* -  I figured out that 192.168.1.1 isnt loading but didnt give much thought to it as it was working after reboot.
*5th Nov* - FFFFUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuucccccc*** you TP-Link
*6th Nov* - Today I figured out that something has to be done  so I am here.


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

@nipunb... bro did u try it???


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Well, thanks for all the help, I guess everyone who is facing the problem with the model, can have some relief with this trick.
> 
> But I suggest all of you facing the problem to post it here => Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Routers
> 
> I guess, that would make TP-Link notice about the issue. As soon as they notice they may start debugging and work out. If no of people replies, it'd support the truth of the issue.



i tried registering there. i didnt get any validation email from them till now... been almost 4 hrs.. still waiting for it


----------



## nipunb (Nov 6, 2013)

somebody on tp-link forums suggested this:
Go to the management Interface,
Choose "USB Settings---Print Server ---Stop",and then it will be OK

I can't test this myself right now, gonna try it tomorrow...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 6, 2013)

kvsandeepreddy said:


> i tried registering there. i didnt get any validation email from them till now... been almost 4 hrs.. still waiting for it



They have manual moderation enabled for registration same like TDF 

Wait for 24 Hours. I registered there the very first day I got my product just like that..!!


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

nipunb said:


> somebody on tp-link forums suggested this:
> Go to the management Interface,
> Choose "USB Settings---Print Server ---Stop",and then it will be OK
> 
> I can't test this myself right now, gonna try it tomorrow...



as quoted earlier by me.. i ve done the same thing of disabling the usb settings.
and now its fine for me. u guys try it out and let me know


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> They have manual moderation enabled for registration same like TDF
> 
> Wait for 24 Hours. I registered there the very first day I got my product just like that..!!



ohk .. il wait for the mail and ill open a thread there


----------



## nipunb (Nov 6, 2013)

kvsandeepreddy said:


> @nipunb... bro did u try it???


no, I haven't tried these suggestions, currently I'm downloading a game from steam and I don't wanna interrupt it...
I'm not able to open the router page and I'll have to restart the router to open it, so, I'll try these tomorrow morning...


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is something that I found a few days ago.
120926 on v1

EDIT: For some unknown reasons, this page isn't loading in Firefox 25.0 Try in Chrome.



nipunb said:


> no, I haven't tried these suggestions, currently I'm *downloading a game from steam* and I don't wanna interrupt it...
> I'm not able to open the router page and I'll have to restart the router to open it, so, I'll try these tomorrow morning...



Which one?? Did you guys checkout the WB Humble Bundle??


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

little said:


> Here is something that I found a few days ago.
> 120926 on v1
> 
> 
> ...



that link directed me to my modem page


----------



## nipunb (Nov 6, 2013)

little said:


> Which one?? Did you guys checkout the WB Humble Bundle??


lol, yeah, thats the one I bought. Out of those games, I already had the arkham asylum, but never played the others, so now I'm downloading arkham city first, maybe I'll buy arkham origins also after that...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2013)

ok inspite of all tech talks here I found under the PPOE connection in router web interface that the default idle time is just 15 minutes...thats if u keep router idle for 15 mins its gonna stop or hang ....hmm maybe it can be a reason...I changed it to 0  which is unlimited lets see if it still hangs


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ok inspite of all tech talks here I found under the PPOE connection in router web interface that the default idle time is just 15 minutes...thats if u keep router idle for 15 mins its gonna stop or hang ....hmm maybe it can be a reason...I changed it to 0  which is unlimited lets see if it still hangs



Nice find :clap: 

Let's see the response. Please keep us updated. _(Though I'm not facing any problem yet, it's just that I'm worried as I have the same model )_


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ok inspite of all tech talks here I found under the PPOE connection in router web interface that the default idle time is just 15 minutes...thats if u keep router idle for 15 mins its gonna stop or hang ....hmm maybe it can be a reason...I changed it to 0  which is unlimited lets see if it still hangs



did u try disabling the usb settings???


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2013)

I will update in morning if it got hanged after whole night  if it didnt then 15min idle time was the culprit else will look something else


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I will update in morning if it got hanged after whole night  if it didnt then 15min idle time was the culprit else will look something else


did u try disabling all the usb settings...???
working for me flawlessly


----------



## little (Nov 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ok inspite of all tech talks here I found under the PPOE connection in router web interface that the default idle time is just 15 minutes...thats if u keep router idle for 15 mins its gonna stop or hang ....hmm maybe it can be a reason...I changed it to 0  which is unlimited lets see if it still hangs



There is a bug in the latest firmware for v2 that prevents changing the default time (15 mins) to anything else. Atleast I can't change it to anything else. It keeps on resetting to 15 mins.

And the modem should not hang after 15 minute. In PPPoE mode, the modem automatically logs in using your BB username & PW. That time states that after how much time of complete inactivity the modem will log out or disconnect from the internet without disconnecting from the link (DSL)



sujoyp said:


> I will update in morning if it got hanged after whole night  if it didnt then 15min idle time was the culprit else will look something else



 
Keep us posted.




kvsandeepreddy said:


> that link directed me to my modem page



It wasn't your modem page. Look closely in the address bar.
*www.tp-link.in/resources/simulator/W8968_v1/index.htm

Its an online simulator of the modem interface of W8968 v1 running on firmware 120926.


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hah.. So I'm not alone.
Have the 8968 v2 and it starting disconnecting on the evening of the 5th.... Its something with the DHCP.
My net is working fine now that I've assigned static ips to my computer, phone, laptop and tablet.. but it's very annoying.
I can't access 192.168.1.1 either.. 
Have to restart the modem and I can access it for a couple of minutes before it becomes inaccessible.

Whatever it is, it needs to be fixed.

Weird how it all started on the same day for everyone


----------



## little (Nov 7, 2013)

Karan85 said:


> Hah.. So I'm not alone.
> 
> *Weird how it all started on the same day for everyone*



Now I'm more interested in knowing this mystery than knowing the solution to this problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So disabling the DHCP allows you to connect your devices to the modem even after it hangs??
I was thinking the same but didn't try it. But the thing is that disabling DHCP is a partial solution.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes I disabled all the USB things as u told earlier but that didnt solve the problem and still the router stopped working.

But incresing that 15 min to 0 solved my problem ....today morning I got modem working after 6 hrs and wifi also is working fine...I connected my mobile and it connected normally ...lets see if any other issue comes up


----------



## nipunb (Nov 7, 2013)

I've disabled all USB functions, but I can't set idle time to 0, it just keep resetting to 15...
let's see...


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 7, 2013)

nipunb said:


> I've disabled all USB functions, but I can't set idle time to 0, it just keep resetting to 15...
> let's see...


It'll keep resetting to 15 because you probably have "Always On" selected

If you select "connect manually" then you can change the idle time to whatever you want.


----------



## nipunb (Nov 7, 2013)

Karan85 said:


> It'll keep resetting to 15 because you probably have "Always On" selected
> 
> If you select "connect manually" then you can change the idle time to whatever you want.


it looks like disabling the USB functions is enough, the router is working perfectly from past 2 hours...
the router page is opening and my phone and tablet are easily connecting to wifi again, I tried it multiple times and its working as it should. hope it stays this way...


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

Gr8... Then my method worked for 1 atleast


----------



## nipunb (Nov 7, 2013)

kvsandeepreddy said:


> Gr8... Then my method worked for 1 atleast


yeah man, been up for 5 hours now and its working smoothly. However, its just a temporary solution as it will be problematic for someone, who want the USB functions. I never used the USB, so I'm okay with that. But tp-link really needs to work on this mess, asap...


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

nipunb said:


> yeah man, been up for 5 hours now and its working smoothly. However, its just a temporary solution as it will be problematic for someone, who want the USB functions. I never used the USB, so I'm okay with that. But tp-link really needs to work on this mess, asap...



Atleast we are saved from the process of replacing the router...    Hopefully it will be solved by a firmware update


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2013)

mine is working absolutely fine after i reset the idle time from 15 mins to unlimited


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks like huge number of people started facing the problem suddenly : TP Link W8968 issues. | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Looks like huge number of people started facing the problem suddenly : TP Link W8968 issues. | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum



Ya i ve seen the same some tym ago and i ve posted abt the usb settings..  But my post is under moderation


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 8, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Looks like huge number of people started facing the problem suddenly : TP Link W8968 issues. | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum


Heh.. who is blr_p? and why is he copy-pasting from here?

Anyway.. disabling the USB setting for print server has done the trick for me. Don't need static ip any more.. and the router page is working fine too since morning..

Thanks a lot for the fix.. TP link will fix it with a firmware update soon.. but still weird how it all started on the same date..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2013)

Karan85 said:


> Heh.. who is blr_p? and why is he copy-pasting from here?



May be kvsandeepreddy


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> May be kvsandeepreddy



No not me... Btw hw does it matter...  He s just helpin i guess


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 9, 2013)

all problem solved now? tp link has posted a small firmware update on 10/11/2013 for w8968 V2.


----------



## nipunb (Dec 12, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> all problem solved now? tp link has posted a small firmware update on 10/11/2013 for w8968 V2.


nope thats the old firmware that was released on 11 oct, 2013 and the problem started in november, so this firmware is also buggy and there hasn't been any new firmware since then to address this issue...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 12, 2013)

nipunb said:


> nope thats the old firmware that was released on 11 oct, 2013 and the problem started in november, so this firmware is also buggy and there hasn't been any new firmware since then to address this issue...



then i will continue with my old wired modem for some time


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

who told this problem started in november?this thread started in june & there are no new complaints after august.it seems like this issue is fixed.


----------



## nipunb (Dec 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> who told this problem started in november?this thread started in june & there are no new complaints after august.it seems like this issue is fixed.


I'm not sure, if we're talking about the same problem here. The problem I'm talking about, started in november, for me and everybody else and i confirmed it by checking the date of the OP and this thread was started on 6-11-2013(not in june)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2013)

my mistake.this is what happens when many sites & windows os use US date system(mm/dd/yy) instead of standard dd/mm/yy.anyway if i remember correctly this issue is with V2 & for some people there are some working solutions.


----------



## nipunb (Dec 15, 2013)

yup, there are working temporary solutions available but there's been no new firmware released yet, that fixes this issue permanently...


----------



## nipunb (Jan 13, 2014)

new firmware is available for v2 models here, released on 24 dec 2013.
anybody tried it yet???


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 14, 2014)

ya ,i bought one too from ebay.and totally disappointed.
I bought 2 modems Dlink 2750u,and Tplink w8968.
Dlink was for my friend,and Tp link for me.
after two weeks the disconnection started,Really annoying,especially when you are skyping.

I tried the latest firmware update .now the disconnection got reduced it occurs rarely now.
I tried contactiong tplink via phone,Email.got no response

i think there are lots of Tp link w8968 users here,Can any one please tell me how to set up parental controls in it?
when i try to set up .
all the devices listed will lose internet connectivity except the parent pc.any help??


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys I would like to know if all issues been resolved in the newer firmware or not?

BTW as per TP Link Webpage.... 
*There are multiple revisions of the TD-W8968
Note: Please verify the hardware version of your device for the firmware version. Wrong firmware upgrading may damage your device and void the warranty.*

TD-W8968 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 10, 2014)

I did my firmware upgrade 2 months ago i think. now the disconnection is reduced .before it was every now and then.
also for setting up parental controls u can create firewall rules,and change the dns server.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2014)

Can we use External Drive without any issues now?

BTW how many wireless devices can we connect to it?


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 10, 2014)

My tp link td w8968 v1with the latest firmware does.not.connect to the internet at all.Tried another modem and it works flawlessly.How do I apply for rma?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 10, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Can we use External Drive without any issues now?
> 
> BTW how many wireless devices can we connect to it?



I don't connect external devices regularly,but i haven't noticed any problem so far.
I connect 3 android phones,2 laptops,1 tablet,and devices of my friends and relatives when they come over. Don't know the exact number.


----------



## nandu26 (Apr 27, 2014)

any abnormal heating issues with v2.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 29, 2014)

nandu26 said:


> any abnormal heating issues with v2.



i have not seen any so far. mine is usually up for 4-10 hours every day.


----------



## nipunb (Apr 30, 2014)

nandu26 said:


> any abnormal heating issues with v2.


mine is constantly running for weeks. I don't even remember when was the last time I turned it off and its just a bit of warm, which is perfectly normal...


----------



## sling-shot (May 7, 2014)

My v1 hardware updated to the latest available firmware and reset to factory. I am still having trouble accessing the router configuration page. (In fact I did the update only after suffering this inability to open configuration for a long time and thinking that it might somehow been compromised)


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2014)

post the ipconfig /all command result.


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

For the past 1 month I have been using this and yesterday it froze... Modem configs didn't open and the internet light was gone had to restart and it worked fine..It seems to have frozen again at night around 2-3am yesterday again and today in the morning once 

I have the ver. 2 with TD-W8968_V2_131224 firmware... Just now came to know that there is a new firmware has been released last month, will give that a try


----------



## little (Jun 30, 2014)

I have  hardware version 2 and I'm on the latest firmware. I still get disconnected once or twice everyday. Last night I started a game download in steam before going to bed. And after an hour of download, the modem became unresponsive. Hence the download stopped. This type of thing is really annoying. Is there any fix for this problem that actually works?

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> For the past 1 month I have been using this and yesterday it froze... Modem configs didn't open and the internet light was gone had to restart and it worked fine..It seems to have frozen again at night around 2-3am yesterday again and today in the morning once
> 
> I have the ver. 2 with TD-W8968_V2_131224 firmware... Just now came to know that there is a new firmware has been released last month, will give that a try



did you update the firmware?
did that work?
i think that doesn't fix anything.


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

little said:


> I have  hardware version 2 and I'm on the latest firmware. I still get disconnected once or twice everyday. Last night I started a game download in steam before going to bed. And after an hour of download, the modem became unresponsive. Hence the download stopped. This type of thing is really annoying. Is there any fix for this problem that actually works?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No such problem these days......I'm not sure if its the modem or the ISP


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> post the ipconfig /all command result.



Sorry I missed this entirely. I will post the next time I boot into Windows.

Presently the page loads fine on Linux in Chromium but not in any other browser.


----------

